# Megaman 10 Mafia



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 1, 2010)

It was a perfectly normal day in Monsteropolis. Wily had sent out an army of eight robot masters, pretended to be innocent, and laughed like all villains do.

Megaman, however, had wised up to this routine.

"Screw this "kill the eight robots" thing," Megaman yelled. "I just want to go up to Wily's base and kill him!"

Dr. Light, however, had an idea. "Megaman... what if I beamed you to Wily's Castle instead?"

Megaman nodded, and entered the teleportation machine.

"Wait, Megaman!" Protoman jumped down from the ceiling. "You can't handle this alone. I'll help."

With that, the two of them departed for Wily's Castle.

~~~~~

This is a standard game of Mafia. You know the drill; there's a day phase and a night phase.

However, it's completely unlike any game of mafia you've ever played before! Ha-ha-ha-ha... achoo!

~~~~~

Light's two-man-army

Mega Man: Formerly Light's lab assistant, Mega Man got upgrades so he could take down Wily. He's taken Wily down nine times before... can he do it again?
Mega Man starts off with only his trusty sidearm, the M. Buster, which he uses to kill robots during the night phase. However, whenever he kills an opponent during the night phase, he will steal their weapon! For example, if he killed Sheep Man he'd get T. Wool; killing Pump Man would get him the W. Shield, etcetera. He can then use that weapon instead of his Mega Buster. He will only be able to use the weapon once, however.
He works with Proto Man and knows who Proto is, but his decisions overrule Proto's.

Proto Man: Mega Man's aloof older brother. He and Mega work together to choose who to lynch and when to use their weapons.
Should Mega die, he can take his circuit boards and obtain all his unused weapons.

Wily's army:

Dr. Wily: The evil genius who set up the Roboenza crisis. He's very skilled at robotics, and thus can fix other robots. At one time during the night phase, he may target one player and fix him. If Mega targets the player he chose, he can fix the robot and undo Mega's kill. Note that this is not a weapon and thus Mega cannot take it upon killing him.

Sheep Man: A shepherd turned circuit-board factory employee, the fickle Sheep Man can use his weapon to paralyze the member of his choice.
Weapon: Thunder Wool
During the night, Sheep Man can choose to turn himself into a thundercloud and paralyze the member of his choice. This member will be unable to post the next day.
If the weapon is used on Pump Man, Pump Man will be electrocuted and die.

Pump Man: A neat-freak from the wastewater treatment facility. The grumpy old Pump Man can protect the member of his choice from harm with his weapon.
Weapon: Water Shield
During the night, Pump Man can launch the W. Shield at someone. The W. Shield will protect the person from harm; however, it cannot deflect the T. Blade or T. Wool.
If used on Solar Man, Solar Man's sun will be extinguished and he'll die.

Solar Man: A worker at a solar research lab and star of the "Solar Workout" series. He can use his weapon to bring out the sun.
Weapon: Solar Blaze
Solar Man can PM the Game Master and end the day phase through usage of the Solar Blaze. He may only do this once.

Chill Man: An arctic exploration robot and amateur photographer. He can use his weapon to kill attackers during the night phase.
Weapon: Chill Spike
The C. Spike can be used to freeze attackers. He may launch it at someone during the night phase. This will freeze them, preventing them from making a night action.
Using this weapon on Nitro Man will pop his tires. This makes him fall off a cliff and die. Yay!

Nitro Man: A stunt robot who enjoys the thrill of riding. His weapon can let him get out of a tight spot.
Weapon: Wheel Cutter
The W. Cutter can be used to let Nitro Man ride up the walls, thus letting him evade any night actions. The exception to this is the C. Spike, which will kill him.

Commando Man: A minesweeper robot that loves the taste of oil. He is not afraid to use his weapon if he needs to.
Weapon: Commando Bomb
During the Day Phase, Commando Man may yell, "I USE THE COMMANDO BOMB ON (insert name here)". This will kill that person as well as Commando Man.

Blade Man: A tour guide with a sword for a head (we're not sure either). His weapon lets him target multiple enemies.
Weapon: Triple Blade
Blade Man may choose three people to target with his weapon. There is a 50% chance that each sword will hit, and this attack may only be used once.
If Strike Man is targeted, the shot will have 100% accuracy.

Strike Man: A robot created for batting practice. His weapon can give him useful information.
Weapon: Rebound Striker
The R. Striker can be aimed at any target. It will bounce back to Strike Man after being thrown, and will tell Strike Man who the person he targeted was.
It will kill Sheep Man if thrown at him.

~~~~~

Participants:

1.
2.
3.
4...


----------

